# Work Longer and Stay Healthier



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

There is a story in the G&M today with he headline "Work Longer and Stay Healthier" This surprised me because my experience hs been the opposite-ie I feel much healthier since I retired. It turns out that the research results are different than the headline- ie people who don't feel healthy often retire earlier. As is often the case in these stories, cause and effect are blurred and even reversed. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

i believe there is actually alot or research and evidence that working actually prolongs lifespan. don't work at tough and difficult jobs, but we all need some day to day purpose.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I can assure you that once I retire I will be much healthier person. I tend to eat and drink too much as a method of coping with the stress of my job. Not good.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm with Jon Snow here. I'll be far healthier when I can retire and let go of workplace stress. I took a two month leave of absence a few years ago. I'd never looked or felt better in my life.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

The only thing preventing my current health from careening off a cliff is that my job is very physical. Swinging a 15lb sledgehammer for an 8 hour shift is not unheard of... you can get away with a questionalbe diet when you are burning calories at that rate. 

I toy with the idea of an extremely early retirement before 45... yet I may choose instead to simply change jobs which involves less stress on the mind and body, less hours... l am almost to the point financially where a drop in income isn't going to hurt much at all.

It seems my life revolves completely around my work, which I can tolerate less and less with each passing year. There is so much more in life I want to do.

Is is possible to have a mid-life crisis at 38?


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Sampson said:


> i believe there is actually alot or research and evidence that working actually prolongs lifespan. don't work at tough and difficult jobs, but we all need some day to day purpose.


Yes I think you are right. I always wonder if the cause and effect are wrong though. That is, I am healthy therefore I work longer. Or I work longer therefore I am more healthy? Or maybe these conditions can be caused by a third factor?


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> I can assure you that once I retire I will be much healthier person. I tend to eat and drink too much as a method of coping with the stress of my job. Not good.


I was like that too when I worked. Lost 20 lbs after retirement and am in the best shape of my life, now. Workout every day. Ski and mountain biking are new hobbies.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

One can hardly open a newspaper or website these days, there isn't some article on the joys of working until you drop.

Makes me wonder if we aren't being prepped so being forced to work is seen as a good thing for us.

The number one answer for working into old age is....................

They need the money.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I do think there is some merit to people living longer if they continue working.

For many, work is their life, and they have not planned out their retirement. When they leave work they may not have a purpose, and things deteriorate from there. I think it would similar to those who have said that after years and years of marriage when one spouse dies, the other follows shortly after, even if they were healthy. 

Other reasons could be when they are retired, they may not have the health benefits they did while working, or cannot afford to take of themselves as well. 

Just some anedotal reasoning on my part.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

sags said:


> One can hardly open a newspaper or website these days, there isn't some article on the joys of working until you drop.
> 
> Makes me wonder if we aren't being prepped so being forced to work is seen as a good thing for us.
> 
> ...


I agree with this!

Of course, there is a consequence to the younger generation if the older one stubbornly clings to their jobs. Makes it more difficult for the young folks out of college/uni to get into the workforce when the job ads being posted demand the kind of experience only a 50 yo could possibly have. The sooner they can get young people started, the sooner they'll achieve that coveted experience that is retiring.

Otherwise it will cost the gov't more if they create a generation of disillusioned youth who protest and cost $ in social programs as a result.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

I really don't care if the story is true. I'd rather spend a portion of my life on my terms, doing what I want, rather than die in harness at 127.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

sags said:


> One can hardly open a newspaper or website these days, there isn't some article on the joys of working until you drop.
> 
> Makes me wonder if we aren't being prepped so being forced to work is seen as a good thing for us.
> 
> ...


agreed!

it is too funny how people come up with many 'reasons' why people work longer. nearly everything comes down to money (or really a lack of it).

once they start working so much, they lose their ability to entertain themselves (develop healthy hobbies, volunteer, etc, the list is endless!) and die once they start working.

i think it is sad, but really, shut off the tv, garbage the cell phone, and save some money. is it really that hard???


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

There seems to be a segment of people who get bored easily... I think it is these people who are more likely to keep working into their advanced years. (and yes, lack of money)

I am not one of these people. I only get bored at work. The list of things that I want to do while I'm relatively young is long... and it is my job and my meager holiday time that prevents me from doing these things.

ER isn't for everyone, but those people who really want to experience life on a deeper level than their work life allows, it is the holy grail of financial and lifestyle acheivements.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Gosh. All of these comments...I am so glad I really love the work that I do. I can't imagine going to work each (week)day to something I couldn't wait to leave.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> Gosh. All of these comments...I am so glad I really love the work that I do. I can't imagine going to work each (week)day to something I couldn't wait to leave.


I think you are a relatively young person. When I was your age I loved my work too. Around my early 50's I started to dislike work. I really pity those poor guys who feel this way in their 30's or 40's and don't have the means to ER.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm 43. I guess I think that if you are 30 and feel like you're in a yoke at work, you should probably explore other options. Life's too short and too uncertain to make that kind of gamble (i.e., put up with something you hate in hopes of retiring and loving that).


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> I'm 43. I guess I think that if you are 30 and feel like you're in a yoke at work, you should probably explore other options. Life's too short and too uncertain to make that kind of gamble (i.e., put up with something you hate in hopes of retiring and loving that).


Agree. When I was 43 I really enjoyed my work. I guess it showed as this was the beginning of a very successful time in my career.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I recv'd my last paycheck in my early 50s. I decided to strike out on my own, and be my own boss. It was a tough slog in the first 10 years, but now that things have solidified and most of the heavy lifting (coding) is behind me, I can say without a doubt, I wouldn't change a bit. I am 70 next year, and can attest that my extended working has kept me mentally alive and active.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

If physical and mental activity is supposed to keep you healthy and alive longer (which I don't dispute at all), I can think of a gazallion ways to do both without having to "work" i.e. perform a job in return for a paycheque.
Learn a new language, take up reading, learn history, geography, science, whatever.
For physical activity - travel, take up hiking, yoga, and so on.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> If physical and mental activity is supposed to keep you healthy and alive longer (which I don't dispute at all), I can think of a gazallion ways to do both without having to "work" i.e. perform a job in return for a paycheque.
> Learn a new language, take up reading, learn history, geography, science, whatever.
> For physical activity - travel, take up hiking, yoga, and so on.


'Zzzzzzzz....'


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Interesting thread. Each one of us is an individual living with unique circumstances. Each of us has to decide what will be best for our health and happiness and for that of our families. 

My doc tells me that retirement inactivity is a problem for many. His suggestion is part time or low stress work. Guess I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. Who knows, maybe when I have enough savings, it will be enough just to stop worrying about pleasing "The Man". . I doubt it, but it could happen.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

olivaw said:


> Interesting thread. Each one of us is an individual living with unique circumstances. Each of us has to decide what will be best for our health and happiness and for that of our families.
> 
> My doc tells me that retirement inactivity is a problem for many. His suggestion is part time or low stress work. Guess I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. Who knows, maybe when I have enough savings, it will be enough just to stop worrying about pleasing "The Man". . I doubt it, but it could happen.


It would seem to me to be an obvious thing that in retirement you would spend time(or more time) on physical fitness. My first full year of retirement, I worked out 300 times and burned an indicated 220,000 calories. Pretty much have done that since.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Gosh. All of these comments...I am so glad I really love the work that I do. I can't imagine going to work each (week)day to something I couldn't wait to leave.


I don't hate my job at all - but I'm growing less and less fond of working for someone else. 

When you work for someone else - every little bit of extra work, extra inspiration, extra bit of genius - goes into someone else's pocket.

Kudos to Steve41 for going on your own. I had assumed you were 41 years of age - since you mentioned your age - now I realize you were born in 41.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If I go back to work, can I still have my mid-afternoon siesta on the couch?

Went into a furniture store last week, and tried out a few new ones.....laying down.

In fact, just looking at the couches made me sleepy.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

MoneyGal said:


> Gosh. All of these comments...I am so glad I really love the work that I do. (


At your age you probably should love your job, or if not, find one you do. I retired at 58 when mega-corp (in their wisdom) decided that most monkeys could handle the job I liked and asked me do do something "important, new and exciting". It was, for a year or so. 


MoneyGal said:


> I can't imagine going to work each (week)day to something I couldn't wait to leave.


Then boredom set in, administrivia took its toll and I no longer liked it. If I'd been 38, I'd have found another job I at least liked. I wasn't, didn't need more money, so I quit. 

I could. (I'm guessing) you probably can't (not a criticism, I certainly couldn't at your age) so best you should work at something you enjoy. In a perfect world everyone would -- except me, I like retirement better.


----------



## Brian Weatherdon CFP (Jan 18, 2011)

Relationships of family & marriage can become stronger in retirement too, supporting overall health. Yet even this fits the broad concept already mentioned of having purpose. Also important to enjoy the freedom to live life as one chooses. As a professional I've always wanted to continue working into later years -- but this assumes FREEDOM to set my time, my pace, and my purpose. If that weren't so, I suspect I'd be healthier retiring. So in short it's a combination of personal factors, the nature of what one calls 'work', and the people & activities in our life. 

Stay well, live long, enjoy the journey 

B


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I loved my job. But I got a golden handshake opportunity at 49!! I said "Fine" let me see what else I can do? Then I worked in consulting including two stints as CEOs. I loved it. Very challenging!

But after 10 years, I decided to try retirement. My Dad had worked until 65 then had 30 years retired. I decided to start 5 years earlier, and it is still fun after 9 years!

I think people who keep working are afraid of the unknown. There is a period of missing the buzz and being important but it is easy to adapt. Now everyone judges me for who I am and what I think rather than for what position I held.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> I don't hate my job at all - but I'm growing less and less fond of working for someone else.


The thing I learned in ~10 years of "working for myself" is that there are very few situations in which you actually work for yourself. There's always a client, customer, publisher, or distributor who calls the shots or needs to be pleased. Unless you manufacture your own money, you need to generate income by either selling a product or providing a service. That means somebody has to buy what you are offering, and you are "working for" them.

Once I understood that, the idea of working for an employer didn't seem so bad. I like that my employer has to worry about all the administrative and legal details that I don't like to have to deal with; my life is a lot easier as a fulltime employee than it ever was as a freelancer, and I have more time to focus on the work I enjoy without being sidetracked by all the hassles of running a business. Of course there are some people who love all the details of running a business; I'm just not one of them.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

brad said:


> The thing I learned in ~10 years of "working for myself" is that there are very few situations in which you actually work for yourself. There's always a client, customer, publisher, or distributor who calls the shots or needs to be pleased. Unless you manufacture your own money, you need to generate income by either selling a product or providing a service. That means somebody has to buy what you are offering, and you are "working for" them.
> 
> Once I understood that, the idea of working for an employer didn't seem so bad. I like that my employer has to worry about all the administrative and legal details that I don't like to have to deal with; my life is a lot easier as a fulltime employee than it ever was as a freelancer, and I have more time to focus on the work I enjoy without being sidetracked by all the hassles of running a business. Of course there are some people who love all the details of running a business; I'm just not one of them.


Great point Brad.

If I ever went out on my own, however - I wouldn't be doing my day job as a consultant/freelancer. I'd be doing the online income/blogging thing. In that case, Google is the boss.


----------



## osc (Oct 17, 2009)

It depends on what one does for a living. Starring at a computer screen 40 hours/week in a tiny cage/cubicle can't be good for health.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

ameliawalker said:


> Some do think it is good to keep working because it makes you stay healthy. It makes people try to live the healthy life when they are working. This is a normal behaviour. People who needs work, needs to be healthy to be able to keep working. Somewhat psychological to me.


Interesting timing ... I'm at the office waiting for some docs to download from an ftp server ... and just commented to an associate ... geez I'm all aches and pains today ... if I was away I'd be doing something, meaning doing something healthy ... there's nothing healthy imo about being at the office, especially today, friday, poutine for lunch


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I continue to find this thread to be very interesting. Retirees here say that retirement is great. We've yet to hear from a retiree who thinks otherwise. It's anecdotal evidence but it sure suggests that retirement can be good for mental health.  

A similar article to the G&M article appeared in the Sydney Morning Herald: "Work Longer to Stay Healthy". http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/wellbeing/work-longer-to-stay-healthy-20090407-9xl1.html. The title may be misleading because it confuses correlation with causality. The article is better because it touches on the health benefits of staying physically and mentally active. 



> "Studies show that people who remain actively engaged through life-long learning and participation in their communities experience greater levels of general well-being, suffer less depression and illness and are less likely to get dementia," Adult Learning Australia's Julia Gane said.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

When I retired to the bush, I began to feel much better physically and mentally. Probably depends on the nature and suitability of your job. I hated software and was riding a desk all day. Now I am free of professional worries and get vast exercise heating with wood, gardening etc.

hboy43


----------

